# Cheese smoke



## 338lapua (Nov 26, 2016)

4lbs of tillamook on the smoker.


----------



## 338lapua (Nov 26, 2016)

IMG_6527.JPG



__ 338lapua
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## 338lapua (Nov 26, 2016)

IMG_6526.JPG



__ 338lapua
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2016)

Good start!

Al


----------



## 338lapua (Nov 28, 2016)

IMG_6532.JPG



__ 338lapua
__ Nov 28, 2016


----------



## 338lapua (Nov 28, 2016)

IMG_6530.JPG



__ 338lapua
__ Nov 28, 2016







Love that amazin smoker.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2016)

Good color on your cheese.


----------

